
DIY ngrok/localtunnel with traefik and SSH - commotionfever
https://senan.xyz/2019/12/12/diy-ngrok/
======
gnur
I actually have a similar setup, but I dynamically add a route to traefic with
the API through the same ssh tunnel.

I also set it up with a wildcard certificate so the https is instantly
available.

~~~
commotionfever
huh the API idea is a good one. do remove the route when the tunnel closes?

